
Twitter apologizes for blocked China accounts ahead of Tiananmen anniversary - tomohawk
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-twitter-idUSKCN1T30C7
======
glasslion
Apologize to whom? Twitter's official account apologized to senator rubio
only, not to those chinese users.

